# [SOLVED] help! error black screen realtek pcie gbe famili controller



## Boss777

I got nice laptop always worked good and now played game and for some reason its like some one did clouded game and my PC **** down and when I power it on it says this product is covered by one or.more patents
Realtek pacier gneiss family controller series v2.35 
And that's it won't do anything please need help any one!


----------



## joeten

*Re: help error black screen product coveres with one or more patents.*

Hi have you tried starting with either safe mode or last known good configuration try tapping F8 on booting then choose last known good configuration if that does not work try booting again and choose safe mode with networking


----------



## makinu1der2

*Re: help! error black screen realtek pcie gbe famili controller*

What make/model laptop?

Boot into the BIOS (System Setup Menu) and check to see if the hard drive is recognized.


----------



## Boss777

Yes i try safe mode no safe mode anymore for me when i power it on it shows dell logo abd goes to that black logo


----------



## Boss777

makinu1der2 said:


> What make/model laptop?
> 
> Boot into the BIOS (System Setup Menu) and check to see if the hard drive is recognized.


I got dell xps 14 i5 
How do i do that i try f12 boot many and f2 but cant find bios i thought it was harddrive to but dont know how to get to bios


----------



## Boss777

Just did some test and it says harddrive runing but stile same meassage family control on black screen maybe i need to upgrade lan drivers but how


----------



## spunk.funk

*Re: help! error black screen realtek pcie gbe famili controller*



> Just did some test and it says harddrive runing


Press *F12* and do the Dell Diagnostics on the HDD and the Memory.


----------



## Boss777

spunk.funk said:


> Press F12 and do the Dell Diagnostics on the HDD and the Memory.


I did and it said pass it took an hour to do the test


----------



## makinu1der2

*Re: help! error black screen realtek pcie gbe famili controller*

F2 should allow you to enter the BIOS (System Setup Menu)

Once there check the Boot Options and make sure correct and hard drive is listed,


----------



## Boss777

makinu1der2 said:


> F2 should allow you to enter the BIOS (System Setup Menu)
> 
> Once there check the Boot Options and make sure correct and hard drive is listed,























Hear is a pic i cant go to bios its all i have hear


----------



## Boss777

Harddrive test pass


----------



## makinu1der2

*Re: help! error black screen realtek pcie gbe famili controller*

While in the BIOS reset to defaults and save and exit.

Can you post a picture of the message you get on the black screen.

Did you receive a Windows Recovery disc with the Dell?


----------



## Boss777

makinu1der2 said:


> While in the BIOS reset to defaults and save and exit.
> 
> Can you post a picture of the message you get on the black screen.
> 
> Did you receive a Windows Recovery disc with the Dell?


I cant for some reason any more upload pics


----------



## makinu1der2

*Re: help! error black screen realtek pcie gbe famili controller*

Are you getting the below message (or similar)



> REALTEK PCIe GBE family controller Series
> PXE-E61:Media Test Failure,check cable
> PXE-MOF:Existing PXE ROM.
> 
> NO bootable devices


Remove the power and battery and press the power button for 45-60 seconds

Remove the hard drive from the laptop and re-insert making sure seated properly.

Run the manufacturer diagnostics on the hard drive. Hard Drive Utilities

You will need to create a bootable disc in order to test.


----------



## Boss777

makinu1der2 said:


> Are you getting the below message (or similar)
> 
> Remove the power and battery and press the power button for 45-60 seconds
> 
> Remove the hard drive from the laptop and re-insert making sure seated properly.
> 
> Run the manufacturer diagnostics on the hard drive.  Hard Drive Utilities
> 
> You will need to create a bootable disc in order to test.


I did it all already stile same


----------



## makinu1der2

*Re: help! error black screen realtek pcie gbe famili controller*

Is this laptop out of warranty?

Did you run the hard drive manufacturer diagnostics?

It is possible that the hard drive has failed.


----------



## spunk.funk

*Re: help! error black screen realtek pcie gbe famili controller*

Remove the HDD from the computer and attach it to a working computer with a USB Adapter. If the drive does not spin up, or is clicking, then the drive has failed and needs to be replaced. If it spins up, you can download Seatools for Windows and run it on the now external HDD


----------



## Boss777

Sorry all i try it stile dont work i gave my laptop to my cousin his is an admin and he some how started and said family control its a lan network broken and wont a low to start it so he restart windows and told me to not install drivers for it so i install but network and it works now thanks to all


----------



## spunk.funk

*Re: help! error black screen realtek pcie gbe famili controller*

Glad you got it sorted. Please mark this thread Solved in the Thread Tools at the top.


----------

